# Pigeon with hurt wing



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

One of the pigeons from the flock I look after looks like he may have flown into a building nearby. His right wing seems not to be functional and is unable to fly. He is able to pull it close to him, so I am unsure if it is broken.

He was very easy to scoop up. I have him set up in a carrier, with food, water, etc. He is eating. 

How can I dress this little guy's wing or are there some threads which cover this? I have no problem caring for him. 

Warmest thanks,

TJ


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for assisting this injured pigeon! There are some threads here with info on setting a broken wing. Give me a few minutes, and I'll see if I can find them for you.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html

http://www.starlingtalk.com/fractures.htm#wingfracture


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i use the figure 8 wrap like on starling talk for all breaks, if the break is farther down on the wing i won't wrap to body.
try to keep the wrap as high up on the wing as possible and don't use so much vet wrap that it makes him hold it lower from the shoulder than normal, less is more


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you, both! 

His wing is wrapped. I ended up with the simplest of the two. First tried the starling style figure-eight and with my skills not being great he ended up all tangled up once I placed him back into his carrier... But now he's comfortably wrapped and hopefully healing. 

He's pretty tame. And has been enjoying watching his friends outside across the way on the ledges. 

I am a little worried about his eating. Could be stress, as he prefers to pick his food straight out of my hand versus the dish I have set up for him. So, I went ahead and sprinkled his carrier with food, this way it seems a bit more natural for him. 

Thanks a lot for everyone here and this terrific forum. I am hoping some time resting and healing will do the trick.

Thanks again,

TJ

PS He's in a carrier with newspaper, a heating pad, food and water. He has also been dusted for mites, fleas, etc. His poop wasn't great yesterday (bright green). Today his poop is a light brownish green and white (getting better?).


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Can you post a pic of him/her ?

He is all wrapped up now, but I am wondering if he had any clear signs of a break ? generally, when I find a pigeon with an injured wing, I first gently pull it out (extend it) full and see if it "springs back" into a closed position. Do you have any idea of whether it could do that or not ???

If he isn't eating well and is thin (feel his breast/abdomen....the breastbone/keelbone should not be dramatically protruding) I would go with the veggie-popping method to get his weight up.

Also, any sign of canker ?

lastly, with a wing injury I'd but the pigeon on antibiotics ASAP...Cipro (Baytril) or Amoxycillin. Do you have any of that ? if not, the latter can be ordered from Jedd's (via telephone) and express mailed...they are on West coast so you can get it w/i 24 hrs.

Thanks for saving him, Pixie !!!


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for your help!


Jaye said:


> Can you post a pic of him/her ?




The photo of him in his carrier is prior to his right wing being set. The photos are a tad blurry... Let me know if you need more photos.



Jaye said:


> He is all wrapped up now, but I am wondering if he had any clear signs of a break ? generally, when I find a pigeon with an injured wing, I first gently pull it out (extend it) full and see if it "springs back" into a closed position. Do you have any idea of whether it could do that or not ???




His right wing did not "spring back" as his left wing did. 



Jaye said:


> If he isn't eating well and is thin (feel his breast/abdomen....the breastbone/keelbone should not be dramatically protruding) I would go with the veggie-popping method to get his weight up.




I went and purchased some frozen petite peas and some corn. His keelbone is noticeable by touch. Will begin the veggie-popping method once they thaw, etc. He is eating on his own (not as much as I'd like) and his water has a pinch of salt/sugar per cup for electrolytes. He has been drinking. 



Jaye said:


> Also, any sign of canker ?




There isn't any sign of canker or pox



Jaye said:


> lastly, with a wing injury I'd but the pigeon on antibiotics ASAP...Cipro (Baytril) or Amoxycillin. Do you have any of that ? if not, the latter can be ordered from Jedd's (via telephone) and express mailed...they are on West coast so you can get it w/i 24 hrs.




I have some Amoxycillin with instructions; will begin now 

PS the poop in one of the photos is from yesterday. It has gotten better since.


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

*Worms*

Hi Everyone,

I hadn't noticed this before. This morning while checking on my patient he pooped a good amount of worms. They are white and maggoty looking. 

What kind of medicine is best and if I can't find it at a local pet store is it available online?

Thanks a lot for your time. 

-TJ


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Will this work? http://www.jedds.com/-strse-510/MEDIWORM-TABLETS-100-ct/Detail.bok

Thanks a lot. I really appreciate your help.

-TJ


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

That should do the trick.Sounds quite severe would worm again after 2 weeks.


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for your help. 

Yeah, I was pretty surprised to see so many. I feel really bad for the little guy. 

Thanks again.

-TJ


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It should improve things pretty quickly, actually. if you are still seeing the same amt. of worms in there after 2 days....you may wanna get some Ivermectin as well (also from Jedd's). Different wormers kill different worms....but from your description it sounds as if the Praxziquantel/Pyrantel combo should do it.

How is she/he doing, generally speaking, besides the worms ?


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for asking.

Well, he was doing fantastic until about a day or so ago. On the bright side, his-her wing is becoming stronger, as he is able to dislodge the wrap every three days or so. Monday when changing his wrap, he was able to fly two feet, but that's it now and is wrapped back up. He is limping just a little tiny bit, because he uses his right leg to fight with his wrap. I am sure his leg will heal in due time once his wrap is off and he is free. 

I am still waiting for the dewormer from Jedd's to arrive (2-day air, as the first time I paid for next day air it took them three days for ridiculously over-priced shipping costs). I hate to say it, the worms gross me out and I am reluctant to hold him as much. So, for both of our sake, I can't wait to deworm him. I will also deworm my cats, just in case, at the same time (separate wormers of course).

On the down side, he wasn't eating all of a sudden (last day and a half) and is very annoyed with me and barks and fights with me now. His poops reflect this. They are very dark green, large, and sometimes black- all over night. He wants out badly. This morning, I took him out with me to feed the flock he is from. This helped. Just checked on him to feel his crop and now his crop is no longer emptyl. He despises any type of pea-corn or med popping (It's now easy for me, but he hates it and wanted to see if he would eat on his own before annoying him further). 

There's a park bench about 200 yards from my flat where I feed his flock once a day- an already established flock. The lady whom used to feed them was moving back to Canada just about the time I was moving in two years ago. Worked out great. Since I found the first pigeon (the one that decided to enter my apartment as a fledgling) I have been quite enamored with the species and am looking forward to some Homers of my own, once my boyfriend and I move into a larger place together, soon !!! 

Currently, I live in a top-floor corner unit that overlooks the city, the water, the Space Needle, the neighboring roof tops, etc. His flock knows where I live and roosts, during the day, four-five meters across from my living room and bedroom on the neighboring building's ledge. This is how I found him: From my windows, I looked down at another rooftop and saw him just sitting there. Went out to feed the flock. Then went to see if he was still on the roof. He was still there, so my boyfriend and I climbed over to the roof and easily scooped him up and noticed he was babying his right wing. There is a building wall about three stories or so overlooking and adjacent to the roof he was on. I am pretty certain he was probably flying with the flock and missed the mark and hit the building then landed on the roof below. 

On a happier note, every day, members of his flock swoop down the minute I walk into the alley and chase after me by foot towards the park bench. The flock on their feet following behind is absolutely priceless. Favorite time of my day, really. Once, when my boyfriend and I were walking up to the store for pigeon treats, we skipped feeding them at the park bench and they followed us by foot for at least three blocks. Onlookers were stunned. 

I can't wait to release him. He just seems miserable and I sense he is starting to blame me, not as his nurse, but as his jail guard. 

I have some pictures of the flock. A very diverse and handsome flock. I will post some, when I am not too busy.

Thanks again for asking. I can't wait for the little guy to be healthy, happy, and free again.


----------

